
What are these strange directories Launchpad service creates? - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/05/16/microsoft-sql-server-r-services---internals-vi/
======
nielsb
Directories created by the launchpad service in SQL ML Services when executing
an external script.

